# 2 tickets while plowing



## natureboy (Nov 19, 2003)

Went out plowing last night. An officer (who must have been bored) was pulling over all plow trucks coming by. I got a ticket for not having my front plate visible over the plow, and another for not having a light shining on the rear plate. Total =$220 Cdn. I tried explaining the plow is only on while plowing so it would be ridiculous to mount the plate on the plow itself, and that the rear plate is mounted in the proper bracket on the salter, right beside the truck's tailight which lights it up just fine. Obviously a waste of breath. Any suggestions or input? I can mount a light on the rear plate but what about the front? Attaching to the trucks grill still wont do it.


----------



## Rappa (Dec 2, 2003)

No advice man that just sucks...


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

That is about stupid... Could you mount the plate under one of the plow lights? Or do your lights come off with the plow?


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Some cops are crazy. Try calling the department, ask about the grand-am and the corvette which no person puts front plates on.

A week ago I got warned by a sheriff for having a yellow rotator on the top of the back-rack.(not running) He said that I was not allowed to have it. I replied what about tow trucks, construction equipment. He said that they could have it but not me. I said what about sbc of comcast, they are just a private company, as am I. Still he said I could not have it, it is a $75.00 fine in his book. He said I could cover it. I then double checked that it was ok for construction equipment to have it. I said I do landscape construction, so it must be ok.

He said well this is your warning, and got back in his car in a hurry, possibly knowing that I was going to make a foul of him.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

poor cop, his coffee and donut were getting cold. that is just stupidiy to get a ticket for having a flashing light. i thaught you had to have one while plowing. and getting a ticket for having your plates not visible, does he want you to get small wipers to keep them clean with minny spot lights to aluminate them. i would fight the ticket. luckily here in michigan you only have to have a plate on the back.


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

It is strang because others are cool and know you are doing your job. 

I have flipped on my strobes and pulled a u turn a highway with a cop in the other lane, he didn't do any thing.

I know a guy that is a cop, last year he pulled a plow truck over for a DWI. -2 twelve packs in back But he was nice enought to let them call a body to finish plowing before he arrested him.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

That's really rediculous. Either cop was an ass or it was a fresh cop who was trying to "over due" his duty. Elite1's situation was ******** too. Would have made more sence to warn you about NOT having it on versus having it on your truck. Some cops suck. Don't worry though, I won't be one of those dump ones. :bluebounc 

Blake
WA


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Fight those tickets. Thats a bunch of bull. I would call the cheif of police and complain and make the loudest stink possible. They should through those out. :realmad:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Maybe the local donut shop was out of his favorite donut and he was p----- off so he took it out on the plow guys. I'd definately fight that one! Are we supposed to take the front plate off every time it snows and put it in our windsheild?


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fight the tickets, most likely the judge we look at them and throw it out.The one for the front plate is just insane obviously it will be blocked with the plow on.He was probably a new cop trying to hard.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*org equipt*

A plow is not org equip. therefore it is mounted as special equip. look at your local govt trucks, some must have tags [depends on the state]. just like a rear bumper it is not put on by the factory therefore it is not required by law. A deputy in Clark Co. Ohio 1 time tried to site me for not having a rear bumper, I told him go ahead site me so you can make a fool of yourself to the Sheriff, cause that is just where I would have taken it... needless to say the pen went back in his pocket...lol... as far as the lights, as long as your NOT running them on the street, he has no stand. it won't hold in court. some states require a permit for lights and some require lights. in Ohio, according to the ORC. an emergency veh. is "A tow,highway const, utility [as in power or phone] snow plow, ect... then there is the public safety veh. as A- ems/fire,or law enforcement.... then there is the all time.. the USPS veh. and this one I like to ask people in the USA as far as a 4 way stop in any state! if a fire truck, ems and the sheriff and granny is at an intersection, and the other veh is a postal veh. who has the right a way ? .... the postal veh. US code "At all times you shall Yield the right a way to any and all postal veh."


----------



## Filer (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a brother that live's in Mississauga and he got a ******** ticket one time and the best advice he got was. 

If you can afford the time off work, go to court & FIGHT IT. As the cops in Toronto have to go to court on their days off to prove your guilt & on minor offence's the cop doen't bother to go to court on his day off so they throw it out of court. 

I hope you fight it natureboy & win.

Filer


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: org equipt*



> _Originally posted by rainair _
> * A deputy in Clark Co. Ohio 1 time tried to site me for not having a rear bumper, I told him go ahead site me so you can make a fool of yourself to the Sheriff, cause that is just where I would have taken it... needless to say the pen went back in his pocket...lol... *


Rainair has it right on the money except for one thing... Politely talk to the cop. Do not be a smart a$$. Yea, he let you go this time but now you are on his radar. He will look for you all the time now and wait for you to screw up.

Cheers,


----------



## SnAscksdck99 (Jan 5, 2004)

in CT you need your front plate to be seen at all times.some just put them on the dash board


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*the mind is more powerful the the pen*

to beat all the Deputy was a fellow firefighter too... and a friend... he just thought he could get one over on me haha...

he's the same cop that would sit in front of the fire station and use the radar, had 2 books of tickets and that was his personal quota not the sheriffs...


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I would take pictures and fight that ticket. That is stupid. It is quite clear he had nothing better to do. :angry:


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

what a jack a$$ fight it and next time tell him youll take him to court


----------



## natureboy (Nov 19, 2003)

By unanimous decision, I'm going to court!!!!! I'm going to wire up a small light for the rear plate and I'll take a couple pics. The front plate is a hopeless situation. On the dash wouldnt be visible (very flat dash on 03 Ram), and I got a western ultra mount, so lights come off with plow.


----------



## SWH Enterprises (Jan 2, 2004)

Sounds very, very much like the bored a** cops here in the Town of Fishkill Nature Boy!!!


----------



## SWH Enterprises (Jan 2, 2004)

Sounds very, very much like the bored a** cops here in the Town of Fishkill Nature Boy!!!


> THINK SNOW!!!


----------



## danthegrassman (Jan 30, 2003)

I got a ticket for speeeding just went to court for it last week, but during that ticket the officer said I could give you a ticket for not having my front license plate showing so I explained the situation that the plow comes off it's only temporary and regardless snow would cover the whole front end because of the effects of plowing and that no matter where the plate was it still would always be covered or obstructed by snow and besides the city guys don't have the front plates visible either. So I asked the officer can I put the plate in the window he said NO you can't do that so I asked him where do you suggest I put the plate on the light bracket, I said "that comes off it's all part of the plow and get really covered in snow as it's directly over the plow and when the plow is raised the plates gets obstructed partially. He just said well put it anywhere except where you have it now and that was it


----------



## Remsen1 (Jan 5, 2001)

What else do cops in Canada have to do? LOL!


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

I would go to your municipality/county yard, see if you can visibily see the plates on there snow plow vehicles. Take pictures if they aren't.....


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

plead not guilty and fight the ticket


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Let me guess Natureboy, you got the ticket near Yonge and Steeles area. Avoid this area like the plague as there is one a$$hole cop who will pull you over every time for this. I got pulled over one time because my back plate was dirty from salting:realmad: My cousin is a metro cop and he said there is one guy who works that area and plows and plates are his big thing Nothing like trying to do your work and an idiot pulling you over at 2 in the morning for some BS ticket. I say go look for some drunks or something else useful:angry:


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

When you have a cop with a pattern of a certain kind of minor thing like this it should be reported to the police chief or deputy. Don't go lower. I know it's hard to believe but a good police force wants law and order but also wants good public relations with the public and plow drivers who are out there in the storms more able to see crime going on then they can in those conditions. They will check his tickets and will put him on the mat and teach him these drivers are their friends not there enemy's, and that you couldn't say for sure if there was a plate on front or not because of the blowing snow.. Give it a try.


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

Definalty contest it. In amine if you contest you will have your fine dropped 50 dollars just for showing up and changing your plea. and you have a potential for winning since you had the plate mounted to the vehicle. I cant see you losing this one. I mean how many times is your rear plate covered in snow from a snow storm, as long as it wasnt like 3 weekes after and you still had your plow on, no big deal


----------



## Snow Jaw (Aug 17, 2003)

Go and Look at the city and state snow plow trucks and see where the plate mounted to.. if it's cover up with the plow take picture and show it in court!! 

That COP should go DOWN!!


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*out of control cop*

I dont know about CA... but I would fight the ticket. This cop is out of line. He must have a snow plow company and wants to cause you trouble. We had a chief of police in Fairlawn Ohio who helped push for legislation requiring all snow plowers in the city purchase a permit. His brother owned a large snow plow company. What a crock. What happened to protect and serve? he was protecting self and serving one another. This is why then now have 2 cars to pull over a person.. we know they are out of line.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

In regards to the Il plower who was told to remove or cover his light , Il vehicle code allows you to use amber on any plow truck. It could have been worst I got pulled over today for an overweight in my salt truck , was made to drive back to the scale then let go without any ticket. What a waste of time .Tell me what city you drove in so I won't drive there. My pickup has a 58inch mx 7000 light bar loaded to the gills.


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

Wow am I sick and tired of seeing people bash cops!
Dont bother going to the Chief or Sherrif. Depending on the size of the agency, your complaint MIGHT get passed down the line to a street level supervisor who could care less about it.
Local ordinances are put in place by council members. Council members will "advice" the Chief to have his officers enforce them. A street level Officer will need to produce enforcment to show that he/she is doing their job. Every job, save none, has some set of criteria to measure performance.
There are always people, regardless of occupation, who interpret rules differently.
If you were in violation, the own up to your mistake and be a grown up and pay the fine. If you feel you were not inviolation, contest the citation. Informal hearings usually dont cost anything, and the magistrates who hear them are allowed to use the "communities" interpretation of the ordinance. (the same ordinance in one city could mean something completely different in the next due to the ability of magistrates to vacilate depending on what the community as a whole expects.
Lastly, going around and taking pictures of city/county trucks is a waste of time as most places will have a set of different ordinances for local vehicles.
I believe that most officers/deputies understand that plowers are out there performing a respectful task (lets be honest, most plowers are out there to make money and not to perform some melowdramatic city saving, ill do it for free 'cause I'm a snow plower cause). Most cops will look the other way because they understand our function. However, if you should come in contact with the one cop who will not look the other way and cites you for your infractions, then you are to blame, and not the cop !
Jason


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

nah, thats crap, there is a difference beetween enforcing the law, and being over offciaous and going after every little law COntest it


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*bashing of cops*

Little Jay, 
To go to the cops shift commander would produce nothing. Cops break the law, you call them on it, another cop lies about it and the shift commander swears to it. This is the real world. This cop needs bashing, terminated and should never be allowed to work as a cop again.

We hire them to protect and serve. How was this protecting or serving the community? What good came from this? Was the town safer? 
Cops are good for taking insurance reports and drawing white lines around dead bodies. Remember if you are in a situation that the cop would get hurt or you killed... prepare to meet your maker... YOU are expendable...

Been there done that... filed charges against cops.. very hard to get the Chief of PD to do his job. Cops are bullet proof and YOU are cannon fodder...

Dave


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Little Jay
I am not bashing cops, most of them do a good job. But handing out tickets at 2am because a plate is mounted on the back of a salter but does not have a light on it is just stupid:realmad: Over here it is $110 for that MAJOR infraction. I am saying that there is far more beneficial things that this IDIOT could be doing to help the public. The moto is to PROTECT AN SERVE, not harass with nonsense, this guy is a clown


----------



## natureboy (Nov 19, 2003)

Bonzai,
You're right about location...Yonge, just south of steeles. He pulled over 2 other plow trucks at the same time heading south as i was going north. We all got stuck at the red light and he casually walked out with his flashlight in hand and pulled us all over. Im taking it to court. Its just stupid if its one damn cop trying to fill his quota or something.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

At about 4am that morning they had a plow truck pulled over on Yonge St. just south of Finch. There was 2 cop cars, maybe they have have some sort of blitz going on. I'm lucky they had him pulled over or it might have cost me $110 for blocking my front plate. Last night a welded up a little bracket to hold my plate onto my plow. It will be a pain switching the plate from my bumper to my plow each time it snows but it is better than spending $110 on a fine(tax).


----------



## danthegrassman (Jan 30, 2003)

I wonder if it is possible to ask the ministry for an extra plate for our plows. I know on commerical plates the yearly sticker is on the front plate and not on the back as with passenger plates. But if we were allowed an extra plate for the plow that would save the hassle of switching it every time. BTW won't you still get a ticket for not having lights mounted directed towards the front plate too even if it is mounted on the light bracket?

And also why does the city not have the front license plate visible on their plows? Talk about double standard?
Why can't they leave us alone we are providing a valuable public service during inclement weather. Most of us (I know I certainly do) have valid permits, valid insurance, valid stickers, valid plow insurance and still they hassle us for the little BS stuff. I feel the cops and the ministry have not educated us properley as to what s required of us and basically use there own discretion.

Dan.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

If it is the same cop every time, then their must be an underlying issue. Maybe he owned a snowplow truck once and he couldn't make any money because of all the technical issues, (to many curbs,to many mail boxes, uneven pavement). Or maybe he always had to work a shift at his cop job during the storms, and his wife made him sell it. Whatever the case he has some serious problems in his life Sorry for all the trouble, cops in my area like snow plowers because we often help them (fire,ems,police)access rual areas before county plow trucks make their rounds.


----------



## Nova (Jan 29, 2002)

I was just telling my buddy about this thread and he said he saw a plow truck pulled over at yonge/steeles.

Good luck with the ticket and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

84diesel- Crystal lake and the cop was a McHenry County Sheriff.

Ya, I know I am with in my legal right. I called as soon as he left.

One interesting fact, for you guys. In IL if you are with in 2000# of your weight limit, even if you are 2000# over you are allowed to shift your load or change it to avoid the ticket. I read it straight out of a book that I got at my local DMV. I keep 1 of those books in each of my trucks. I have never gotten a weight ticket, but some one told me that it is a crazy fine in some areas, like a $1 per lb. If that is the case, I will dump my load on the street or transfer it to another truck. A littering ticket is cheaper than a weight ticket.


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

Haligan125-I would offer that the cop is not being "over officious" as he is not offering his advice, he is enforcing the law. Cops do not interpret the laws they enforce it, the local magistrates and judges do.
skykingHD-the reality of every job is that your first duty is to maintain your job.If you get fired, your SOL. A cops first duty is to his Department, then the public. If he is enforcing the laws/ordinances, regardless if they are stupid or not, isnt he serving his employer ? His boss will, I garauntee, make the argument that he is serving the community by writting these silly tickets.
bonzai-I agree. The writting of relatively worthless tickets at 4am is stupid. The cop should be performing some other task. But, if he does catch someone in violation, how can you deride him ?
Look, if your residential customer says "run the snow into the grass two feet to the left to avoid the sprinkler head", you'll probably do it.
If your commercial account says "ill open up the back the gate so you can run all the snow out the back", you'll do it.
If you Chief passes out the annual letter that he gets from the council that says you must enforce snow plowing permits, or whatever, you do it.
Sure it's chicken poop, but you do what you must to keep your job.
If you feel that the local ordinances are unfair, then go to a council meeting and express it !They set deceide how they enforce, or make up new heavy handed regulations, based on the community. If you dont like it, then go and change it.
Jason


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

NITPICKING: No matter how you look at it this officer should be given something to do that is constructive. Is there a point of looking for a plate on front of a plow truck when most times you cannot see the front of the truck, period, unless it is stopped?
A police officer cannot read a plate on a vehicle coming toward him at 30 miles an hour. Plates on front deteriorate quickly and are not readable. Here in N.S. this was realized a long time ago and done away with the front plate. This also saves the cost of the plate to the Government. A suggestion for this officer is to go looking for autos that have poor tires on in snow endangering the other motorist's lives or patrolling looking for B and E's by persons taking advantage of police officers tied up with foolishness like this.. It is officers like this that give the police depts. a poor image and bad public relations and make life miserable for his fellow officers. It seems that he could give warnings to these drivers that they see all the time and after that maybe a ticket. COMMON SENSE. COMMON SENSE.


----------



## john222 (Sep 11, 2003)

With two family members on the Paterson, NJ police department and friends on the Newark, NJ police department these cops should try a week or two in either of the above departments. They would be so shell shocked after observing what goes on in real cities, they would stop writing these stupid tickets and worry about not getting shot with a stray bullet. The cops that work in these "hard" cities laugh at other cops like the ones mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

john222

Well that kind of puts things in perspective. Yes if they had to worry about getting shot because they pulled a hardened criminal over for such a violation I think they would decide there are more important things to get shot at for.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*2 tickets*

The reality of this is you cant mount a license plate in front of a snow plow and use the plow. This law is unenforcable. In Ohio if a law cant be enforced it is not to be a law.

Cops dont work hard. Set in a car, take reports and go on breaks. Most cops dont shoot gun in line of duty during there 20yrs of work. They are over protected. Example: Massillion OH. sargent breaks into school. He is caught on video tape. The dept says we will take care of this internally. In Ohio if you break into a school with a gun you have to do jail time for carring a gun in a school, manditory. The real outcome of this cop did no jail time. Protect and serve, protect one another and serve your self.

What is the reasion for this law? What good does it serve? NOTHING is the answer to both questions. I would love to just see equal inforcement of all laws.. no matter what job you had.

Cops have killed people in NE OHIO and not gone to jail but the same instance happend in NY and the man is doing 7 years in jail. Why can you get into a fight and kill another man and not do jail time because your job is a cop. This cop was not on duty at the time.

This cop is out of line and he is just making money for the city he lives in. Jessie James did the same thing but he used a gun all the time.

Dave


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

several yrs ago 
i had a problem with the coast guard
when i tied my inflatable on my boats swim platform
they couldnt see the boats name
i painted the name on the bottom of the inflatable
never had a problem again

john


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Find out which ordnance that you had supposed to have broken and go look it up. If hes rite then your wrong. I really hate to admit that but its up to you to make the changes to your plow to work within the law. Or maybe you can mount the plate on the plow frame near the lights. But from the sounds of it no matter what you do this guy is going to make things hard on you no matter what. The best thing to do maybe is to just avoid him all together if you can. The other thing just pad your cost in that area to comp you for any unavoidable ticket cost......Rob


----------



## Nova (Jan 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by john222 _
> *With two family members on the Paterson, NJ police department and friends on the Newark, NJ police department these cops should try a week or two in either of the above departments. They would be so shell shocked after observing what goes on in real cities, they would stop writing these stupid tickets and worry about not getting shot with a stray bullet. The cops that work in these "hard" cities laugh at other cops like the ones mentioned in this thread. *


http://www.torontosun.com/

Read the headlines. This is Toronto, city of 2.4 Million. This is why we have such hard time with this BS.

Maybe I'm bitter because I've been violated twice this year. Once someone went into my truck on my driveway and stole my wallet and couple other things. Then in December, someone stole the hood ornament off my Jaguar on my driveway.

I reported it, but nobody cared. Now all of a sudden it's important to have your front plate visible.

The point is, giving out tickets is nothing more than a money maker.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

On a simular note, one of the gas stations I plow, there are two police cars that sit under the overhang but between the pumps were I have to plow. Don't know what they are doing but it doesn't look like a speed trap or anything. Sometimes I wonder if they have motion alarms around the station that I set off with my plowing but I never hear anything from the owners. 

Usually I clean up around them trying to be as obvious as can be that they are making my job harder and come back and finish up after they leave. Do I have any rights asking them to MOVE?


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Skykinghd
cops DO work hard!!

Yes alot of times they pull you over for STUPID reasons but most cops are hardworking and underpaid they don't know who they are pulling over it could be grandma going to church or someone waiting to kill them for doing their job. I know lots of cops they have a hard job don't say they just sit in a car all day!


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*cja1987*

I wish that was true. cops working hard. Look at the job death data. Cops are 27 on the list. Construction workers are at top of list. There are 26 jobs that have a higher death rate than cops. Look at there heart problem rate look at stats not what the cop union president says on tv. They have a good job great pay. $50K to start here in Akron and Cleveland. Also they get there $25 per hr side jobs.... Do you make that with no investment? The only people in our area that makes above that rate of money with no degree or investment is the construction workers and some union jobs skilled trades. They have 4 or 5 yrs of school to get that hard job.

You have a better chance of gettin killed out after the bar closes in the bad part of town than the cops do. All the crooks know the cops gang together and carry guns.

Take the emotion out of your statement look at the facts... you will find my view is very true..

And no one should ever die at work.. we all should die of old age....

Dave


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

skykinghd

you make good points in your posts obviousley you know what you are talking about. I am just saying that maybe cops should get a little more respect. Your right about details and stuff they can make time and a half doing things like that. Cops do good work though thay constantly see very bad things happening and have top deal with stupid people on a regular basis. no hard feelings just saying that lots of cops are good people and do a great job


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

"to deal" not "top deal" sorry


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

First of all, Little Jay must be a cop or married to a cop's daughter,LOL 
Second, let's all get along.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

You huys have to remeber that the cops and the firemen have there own thing blue room,and the brotherhood thats why i say screw it plead not guilty and offer a box of donuts


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

thats right we will all get along 
Like i said i did not mean to start a war with my post about cops it was well intentioned.


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Cops do put their lives on the line, and I am not going to say that they are lazy.

But the cop that pulled me over was wrong. He knows he was wrong. The second I started asking him about all the other types of trucks that use yellow lights he put his he between his tail and left. I was running late for an appointment as a result. There is no arguing that he was wrong and wasted my time. If I am going to stop someone, from doing any thing, I will make sure that I know what the heck I am talking about.

As for Nature Boy- I was lucky and got off with a warning. Nature Boy got 2 Tickets totaling $220.00. Now he has to waste his time in court to fight it. That cop may have been right about the plate being visible but after stopping Nature Boy and verifying that he did have plates and at least made the effort to move the rear plate, he still gives a ticket and not a warning.

If I had the chance after court I would stick my foot out in front of him just to see if he falls on his face.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*2 tickets*

I do not agree with "cops put life on line" this is a buzz phrase that the cops use to gain support for pay increases at contract time. As I said look at CDC reports an electricians job is dangerous.

Boston Heights OH. Cop is chatting with his buddy on side of road. He is bent over with his butt in a lane of traffic. Someone hits him. Now we have a law in OHIO you must leave one lane between you and a safety vehicle on side of road or slow down when passing. The cop was stupid to stop on a 4 lane road to "chat" with is buddy and stick his butt in the lane of traffic. If a "citizen" did that the cops would have said how stupid he was and given him a ticket for stopping on the road.

This is not a war... this is getting the truth out... Look at Cleveland OHIO... cops sued the city becasue they got laid off. I can just see how that would work for me. Sue my employer because he has money problems and he had to lay me off. This is out of control. They fly turbine hilos... very espensive... city says we have no money for this... cops union says we need them... they were not happy with a piston powered hilo... had to be turbine.. just a good old boys flying club.

Think snow.... let us do our jobs... make money we will put it back into the economy...

Dave


----------



## PROCUTSLAWNCARE (Oct 18, 2003)

What a bunch of B.S! You know what I would tell them cops, hey why dont you go fight some crime or stop them drug dealers from selling stuff to kids and ruining our streets? There's a thought for ya! You know I cant stand cops that think they are robo cop or some kinda tough guy?? If it werent for them yeah we would have crime in our neighborhoods, but if it wasent for us snowplowers that work ALL night long and stay up for 24+ hours to keep America going by plowing streets and parking lots and the cop that gave us a ticket drive way to get out to go to work it would be a different story, you know? But no! They see a easy ticket to give someone with no plate on the light bar or a plate covered up by a salter! I cant wait till the next time a cop pulls over some and falls on his a$$ cause he kept me from plowing something because he or she thought it would be cool or something to give me a ticket!!!! Go back to your donuts or coffee and leave us working people alone!!!!!!!   :realmad:


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I agree 100% the cops should not be pulling people over for a stupid thing like the front plate being blocked by the plow. The cop must really have nothing better to do. It is the job of cops to enforce the law and keep everyone safe a front plate not being visible should be the least of there concern when people are commiting much more serious crimes. Cops give tickets because its part of their job. They do not have a quota but if the cop comes back to the station after 8 hours and has written 1 ticket everyone is going to wonder what he has been doing all that time. I think its safe to say we all go over the speed limit (the cops can be the worst offenders) and speed limits are posted on all main roads so when we disobey them we know what the consequences could be so don't be suprised when the cops are in your rear view flashing lights. Its not the cops fault you were over the speed limit hes doing his job you probley knew you were over the speed limit. But something like a front plate is completely out of line and I would probley have something to say to a cop who pulled me over for that. its not like he does not know that there is a front plate and that its just blocked at the time.


----------



## maintenanceman (Jan 18, 2003)

Here in Alberta, we got rid of the front plates on vehicles a number of years ago. The government thought it was a waste of money. However, I did get stopped in Ontario last summer for not having a front plate on my vehicle, however once they got me pulled over they realized that I was from Alberta and let me go on my way.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Funny Cop Story*

Tried to keep it short.
Had a great lake effect event going, plowed a buddy's drive.
Had amber strobe going,went around the block, passed a Sheriff's car parked on the street, a City guy leaves a trailer as he rounded corner. I drop RT angled plow and clean it up. I stop at stop sign,turn right. Suddenly Blues n Reds with siren in back window. I pull over,the deputy gets out swearing like a sailor at me. Threatens me with ARREST 4 times for plowing a City street. 
Claims I threw snow on crusier and his drive. (was 20 feet past)
States my amber light not on, his word against mine he says.
He leaves,I notice: no weapon, no radio, No cuffs, no time to call out stop, treats unknown citizen like low life.
I work as a Paramedic on an ambulance,had a 6 hour shift to go to,snow still going strong, not worth pissing contest with an idiot!
I tell City Fire crew and City Police officers about incident while on a call with them,they say report the idiot! I tell fire guys about plowing station 11 out on the way to an Uncles place. They say dang we lucky to get plowed in the same week! I told them hey I plow ya first tonight.Leave my card on your windshields. They say SURE your B/S's us. Shift ends I do their station. Leave cards on windshields. I Plow 8 more hours,just got asleep,son says Fire Dept is on phone. The guy starts yelling about plowing on CITY property, CARDS stuck to windshields,threatens me with ARREST at least FOUR times. Damn what the ? No more free plows!
I go to the station 2 days later same shift, The guy in charge looks at me as I walk in and says"What a ***** threatened with ARREST 8 times in 24 hours for doing a PUBLIC SERVICE" 
That's when I knew I had been HAD ,they called,the caller never did say name or rank!
The best part is I know a guy 2 guys below the Sheriff in rank!
Sent him an E-mail, he thanked me on the phone for not making it an official messy complaint.
Would have loved to be a fly on the wall when the Idiot was called in. The Supervisor was not happy when I gave him the whole story and my observations of: No weapon, No cuffs, No radio, No call out stop, treats citizen like low life.
Don't get mad, Get even!
-HarHarHar Idiot!


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*that sucks......*

The only thing that I can suggest is that we have a few catalogs down here called Jeg's, Summit , and JC Whitney. They have plate mounting bolts that actually lite up, I don't know how they do it, never owned any, but they must work. I'd fight that ticket till I couldn't fight it any more! Luckily in good ol' PA we only have a plate on the back of our cars/trucks/suv's and when we're out plowing we can have our plates covered, but only by something that is removeable, such as a salt spreader. Good luck.

Chris

 bad cop, no doughnut for you!!!


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

Ive tried so hard to keep my mouth shut. I think Ive done well. Two brief coments.
1)I suspect that a lot of the people that use this forum have their own business, or subcontract their services. This would comfirm the popluar desire of being your own boss. You dont want to work for someone else, or follow their rules. I have my own business for this very reason. While I certainly dont deride people for persuing this, it does show a very basic lack of respect for authority. I have it, and dont want someone telling me what to do. This clearly explains why someone would rant on and on about how bad police are. Police are the most visible form or authority in our country.
2) If you dont care for the people that have sought and landed law enforcement jobs, either get one yourself so you can change things, move to a nation that has no law enforcment, or shut up.

Police are humans as well. You have some that are good, and some that are not. Well guess what? Snow plowers are humans also ! You have some that are good and some that are bad.
I suggest that we conclude this discussion and talk about ways that we can feret out the unethical plowing businesses, find the bad plowers, and discuss how we can better our industry. Maybe we can find a way to have state laws only governing snow plowing operations instead of local ordinances that can change every few miles. That way we can all be in compliance and let the cops live their own lives...eating doughnuts, drinking coffee, being lazy and being such a rude and unruly gang.
Jason


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

In reference to self employed or businees operators have lack of respect for authority. ( Cops ) I for one understand what you mean, that is why I work for myself. It wasn't that I didn't have respect for authority, it was that I couldn't handle the abuse of authority by individuals. In short the Bull **** authority. I believe we are talking about one or two such cops. Unfortunately they make it bad for all cops. To suggest we put up with these types is to surrender our freedoms and libertys. We should holler loud and clear. Sorry for the show of total disrespect.


----------



## 68bullit (Feb 4, 2003)

speaking from experience with cops (eg. cars with 6-71 blowers,monster trucks,wide tires,no hoods etc).

in ontario canada as well when these cops have pulled me over for minor infractions like this i always ask where is this printed and where can i get a copyof the book that basically says what i can and cant do on a public street.

to this day not one officer has given me a straight answer nor the ministry of transportation (mto)

the have told me that a obstructed plate is better then no plate as far as price(tax)of ticket goes.

i do know that a plate in the windshield is not considered mounted on the front of a vehicle and a cop buddy of mine has confirmed before and also a rear plate light is required.like you said though make the light work and get a dusting of snow over it and take a picture.

good luck with your ticket and dont go in there with an atitude or youll proabaly lose.

been there done that


----------



## natureboy (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow! I didn't know I was going to cause such an uproar with this post. Bottom line, I have the utmost respect for our cops, but I feel this particular one was abusing his power and was knowingly handing out frivilous tickets to every snow plow that crossed his path that night. I've been plowing for 10 years and spoken to others plowing for longer in this city, and never has this licence plate thing been an issue. All of a sudden, everybody's getting ticketed and its all at the same location from the same cop. I'll state my case in court. I did attach a light to the rear plate though.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

If you are going to fight it just remember not to count on the cop to tell the truth. If he did not impound the vehicle or take pictures he has no proof. Simply sum up that the officer has not furnished proof. Remember a not guilty plea means you did not do what the cop said.


----------



## natureboy (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm going with "guilty with an explanation." If the judge agrees with me, he'll lower the fine. I dont expect it to be thrown out entirely unless the cop doesnt show up. The fact that I added a light to the rear plate should help my case. Also, I've been told that a front plate is allowed to be blocked if it's a temporary obstruction (such as a plow which comes off entirely when not in use).


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*two tickets*

This is a free country. There are checks and balances. You are innocent until found guilty. We have laws to follow in the USA.

Today a law was broken. Police pulled over one of our rigs. Said he was weaving all over the road and had a salt spreader obscuring rear license plate. He issued a warning ticket. (this is a piece of paper that you do not have to report to court and costs nothing).

What the cop was looking for was a drunk. He pulled over our rig for a fishing expedition. He found nothing. To cover his lying butt he issued this ticket. We have been pulled over for no reason before on the drunk fishing expedition before. This is a violation of rights per the constitution. The police were the evil doers. Not the snow plow truck driver. He violated the rights of the driver.

If we do not make the "government officials" accountable we will be living in a dictatorship. Look at the news showing the corruption of local police and governments. You will pay for your freedom... some gave all for my freedom. I will also fight or pay for freedom as some one is always trying to take my freedom away.

Dave


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Well put.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

quote skykinghd:"Today a law was broken. Police pulled over one of our rigs. Said he was weaving all over the road "

No law was broken  probely was weaving all over the place were you there? Laws arn't broken just because a cop pulls you over. I would much rather have a cop pull over someone who they suspected of being drunk and find them to be sober instead of sitting in the car as you (skykinghd) would suggest. Better safe than sorry some guy weaving all over the road drunk that a cop did not pull over could kill someone up the road. Cops have the right to pull you over at any time if in THEIR, NOT YOUR jugement the driver is doing something wrong or if their is something wrong with their vehicle. NO LAW WAS VIOLATED I DONT KNOW WHY THE HELL YOU WOULD THINK THAT!


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Well said :salute:


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*read const and bill of rights*

You have the right to travel with out being stopped. Unless you have been observed violating a law. This driver did not violate a law.

As far as not being there... neither were you. This is nothing new in OHIO. If you are out at bar closing time the cops figure you are a drunk. They feel the odds are good of catching a drunk if you are out at bar closing time.

Please read your constitution and bill of rights. You will find out you have the right to travel anywhere in this country with out being stopped and questioned. You do have this right.

Fishing for law breakers is against the law and not what the for fathers of this country wrote in these very important documents.

Dave


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

No, if you are weaving all over the road, that is probable cause for a suspected OUI. Thus the officer has the right to pull you over to check to see if you are drinking. If you are, you have commited a crime if you havent, you have still operated your vehicle erratically i.e. as above, probable cause. Just like if you drive too slow you may get stopped to be checked, more probable cause. As far as the plate out, if he gave you a warning it was probably juat a reminder to get it fixed. don't beg for trouble, dont swerve or act drunk. It is part of a police officer's job to keep the roads safe from dangerous people. Part of the process in doing that is to check from time to time people that might possibly display erratic behaivior. It isnt much different than if you went into an airport, and yelled "Praise Allah!" at the top of your lungs, chances are you would be detained and walking through a few metal detectors if you did. You would have broken no laws and in fact you would be protected by your first amendment rights protecting freedom of speech, yet no one here would have a problem with interogating the man at the airport, because it is a suspicious activity. Yet you have a problem with the police officer interogating the man weaving on the road? Sorry, you dont have a leg to stand on here. Obvioulsy the officer found that the operator was not drunk and in tunr let the man or woman go. I dont see a problem with that does anyone else?


----------



## MSC (Oct 19, 2003)

While going from one commercial lot to another, I slowed down on this particular stretch of road that had some ongoing construction.
The road was to say the least, a disaster.
As I tried to weave around the sink holes, patches, and bumps, a local police officer was behind me.
I had my strobes on, going about 5mph, as I reach the end of this stretch, he puts his lights on.
I pull over, he comes to the door of the truck"license and registration".
I give it to him, he walks around the truck, looks at inspection sticker, flashing light permit, goes to his car.
Comes back after a minute or two and says" why were you weaving all over the road?" 
I explain to him that this road, which has been in the local paper about every day, countless claims against the town, contractor,for flat tires, bent rims, front end breakage, is an absolute disaster.
I also told him that I was trying to avoid the holes so I did not get a flat, break the truck, etc...
He asks me to step out of the truck, so I do.
We walk to the back of the truck and I hear this hissing noise, so I look to see where it's coming from.
Guess what, his car is in the process of the left front tire going flat due to a bent rim.
If he had a little better attitude, I may have helped him.
He gives me back my stuff and says "your all set, you can go".
I say" thanks, might want to change that tire before ya go"
He looks at it, swears to himself, looks at me, shakes his head.
I say "now you know why I was going so slow"
The look on his face was priceless!
Rich


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*tickets and cops*

The driver stated he was not weaving. This is a trusted driver who has worked for us for long time. If he says he was not weaving I believe him.

The cops statement "you were weaving" is a buzz phrase used by many police departments to justify there traffic stop.

There are people in this country who believe what ever a cop does is right. There are people who believe that we have a bill of rights and constitution to follow. There are cops who do not believe in the bill of rights or constitution. These are the cops we are talking about.

In your lifetime you will be hasseled by one of these out of control, badge heavy, abusive of there power people and you will have a differant view of them. This time has not come yet. Don't worry when it does please remember this discussion.

You will pay for your freedom. There are many ways to pay. Fighting back by filing charges against these out of control cops is one way. It is easier to fight when the battle front is small. I have had to file charges and have won. Two bad cops were taken off the street.

Dave


----------



## Snow Jaw (Aug 17, 2003)

HEY MSC

you should have start towing business.. give that cop a tow b/c of that bad road!! AND BILL THE CITY..


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

Sky you dont get it. We are not talkin about trumped up charges of murder, the officer didnt summons your driver just warned him about something that he could easily make a traffic stop for. So really you are lucky he didnt give you a ticket but go on and ***** about your freedoms and sayin freedom isnt free, because if it wasnt for police officers doing there job or at least doing there best attempt as they are human too, then Our world would be a different place, but you could plow and weave without a taillight so i guess you would be happy :salute:


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

you can go to court and fight it, and I suggest you do sense your a snow plowing contractor and you try to make best, this is just another one of those cops that was enforcing the law a little to "hard" But he is doing his job and I can't say anything to bad, I live with a cop.

Jeff


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*125*

I do get it, I understand what they are doing. It is called taking away freedoms one right at a time. It is conditioning you to illegal traffic stops, police roughing you up, and taking your money under the false pretenses of public safety.

When you wake up you will have lost so many freedoms you will never get them all back. As soon as you get comfi with random illegal traffic stops then they will start coming into your house and inspecting it to make sure you are not breaking any laws there...

Yes I do get it... have understood for yrs. I hope you do soon.

Dave


----------



## Laurelandscpe (Dec 23, 2003)

Sky King hit the nail right on the head. I often wonder how truly free America is anymore. As Dave said it's called erosion of freedom. Little by little and then suddenly the Communist hill collapses and we're all buried in mud. Just my opinion though. Semper fi Dave


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

I think you are taking this a little far, But whatever he didnt make an illegal traffic stop see, cause your vehicle was defective so you cant complain but you dont get that. you just want to blather on about your republican viewpoints and all that, well i am sorry but you are wrong, your vehicle was wrong and your driver was wrong, so he had every right to pick you up.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*125*

Your statements are with out merit and knowledge of the event. 
1. Truck is new Dodge not defective.
2. Driver was not weaving.
3. Am registered Democrat.
4. Real job am blue collar union member. 35 yrs +

There are some people who can't stand for someone to have a view different than theres. In this country we have the freedom to talk about it. This form is a great example.

In high school Miss Swinhart had 2 kids get into a fight in front of class. Our job was to write what happened. She graded the papers for grammar. This was in the 60s no spell and grammar check or even computers.

Papers were read in class. This turned on the lights to me. EVERYONE SEES THINGS DIFFERENT.

After hearing the reports I could not believe some of the views.

Dave


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

so we just have different views. I know a lot of Police officers and many are my friends, when they are not workin they are just like you and me. So they are doing there jobs. they want to get OUI's. Seems to me that is a good idea. I have been pulled over for weaving before, but i was not drunk so off I went.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*125*

I also have known cops. I ride with cops. But not the kind we are describing. Being stopped cost you money if you were working. Time is money. When you get a ticket and it costs you you will change your mind.

I was stopped by a mentally ill cop one time. He threatened me. His boss did nothing to stop the threats. Truck was towed, I lost money. When there illeagle actions cost you money your view will change.

Out come of this was mentally ill cop comitted suicide, his LT was never permoted above his rank for this. If you had been in my shoes you would also think this way.

Dave


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

skyking is right everyone is entitled to their opinion and we probley are not going to change eachothers, like he said we have the freedom to express it in this country. While I don't think that skyking being pulled over was illegal thats my opinion I will defend the cop in that situation but thats fine he is entitled to his opinion me and everyone else in entitled to theirs what ever it might be. Also lest not try to make assumptions like defective vehicle and skyking being a republican etc.  No one knows until he tells us dont assume out of emotion.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Like the old saying: There's a few bad apples in every barrel.
I have worked around police officers for 25 years and 9/10's are normal, moral people. But that 1/10th lets the badge and power go to their head. Might say they are walking the fine line between "psycho" and "normal" dipping below the line at times. If you were in the wrong and you know it, take the ticket. If the officer came down on you for no reason, make an official complaint to the department. Fight the ticket, that's why this country has courts. The officer will think twice about playing games again. Enough complaints it could cost him cherry shifts, or nice districts to patrol etc. If the department does not hear complaints for all they know the guys is doing his job.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*being called a republican !*

Wow... I was happy to be only called a republican. Wife has a lot more choice words for me. She has lived with me for 33+ yrs and knows all my bad habits. She has never called me a republican yet. I was called coffee ***** because at a bike meet I was up at 6am making coffee.... every one else was hung over and sick. I guess not drinking has its good parts.

This remark was made in jest. NO ONE TAKE THIS SERIOUS.

Dave aka coffee *****. hehehe


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You Coffee ***** you. And we let you live in North East Ohio?
And you don't drink? Hey we don't know this guy! Must be from "elsewhere".


----------



## sos (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by '76cj5 _
> *On a similar note, one of the gas stations I plow, there are two police cars that sit under the overhang but between the pumps were I have to plow...Do I have any rights asking them to MOVE? *


I certainly would not have any problem asking them. Just clean up one side and go aver and ask them to please move over so you can finish plowing.

The thing in Ohio that get's me ticked is that police are exempt from any law suits involving accidents. They can be the cause and total your vehicle but you can not get money from them to fix your car, you have to put it through your insurance to get you car fixed or replaced and not a penny out of the city or state pocket.

As for Ohio plates...They are supposed to be going to just the rear plate soon. They found by charging the same price and only giving one plate they can make more money. Now if they take the money and put it into the roads that would be nice and not into their own pockets.

Hate to maybe open another can of worms but why would places Like Lake, Geauga, Cuyahoga and many other counties have to get E-check but Columbus does not. I know all the political big shots are there but WTF. If they have x amount of vehicles in the city they should have it just like Cleveland and the rest of us.

Quota? Cops don't have quota's! BS I know my uncle was on the Cleveland police for many years and then he was in charge of ports and harbors of Cleveland until he retired and he's shared some good stories. Also one of my friends's brothers works for the city of Akron and he let us follow him around one night for a while but if he had a traffic stop we had to continue past and wait for him. He has shared some good stories as well. Now police have computers in the cars to make jobs faster and easier. What next a coffee maker?

I was pulled over myself last fall in Geauga county for speeding which I admit to and the officer from the State Hwy patrol had me get out and searched me and my truck. He said he has the highest drug arrest in the area and he smelled dope. Now I am a smoker but nothing illegal. He was very disappointed he could not find anything. And kept insisting that whoever has been smoking it in my truck should not be allowed in there. Long story short...I filed a complaint with the Chardon SHP branch and in the end the captain, chief or whatever he was (he was the head cheese of that location) said he reviewed the video tape and took my and the troopers statements and said in the end it was not how he would have handled the situation but the officer did not step out of line and he would use it as a training video. Hey would I be entitled to royalties for the training video?

There has been more topics in this thread that I was going to comment on but I'll stop now. Sorry for the long message.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*drunks and druggies*

This was taken out of a magazine, I think it was road and driver.

male driving an old pickup truck after 10pm = drunk
male on motorcycle after 10pm = drunk
male in old car, cops call scroat car after 10pm= drunk
male in old car with dents in it out after 10pm= drunk
female in old car after 10pm = could be drinking.
male in new car out after 10pm = could be drinking
female in new car out after 10pm = sober.

If you are a male out after 10pm expect to be pulled over and see if your papers are in order. You fit the profile of a drunk, so they say.

Going to make coffee....lol

Dave


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

wow this thread has become huge. Lots of discussion in the end we are all friends


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hopefully it's over now. I think this thread got Way out of hand! Too many people have their panties in a bunch.


----------



## mylawn03 (Nov 5, 2003)

I just got a $500 "citation" for not having the $100 local 'plowing license' required by the city I was plowing.... Talk about B.S. :realmad:


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

never heard of a plowing liscense what a bs thing to get stopped for


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Like SkykingHD pointed out, a city near here of about 20k + people requires you to have a "plow license"(Fairlawn).
I plowed a Fire Captains drive x2 and he owed me $50. I was on the way to pick up my cash and I got stopped by a Fairlawn cop. He demanded to see my plow license, like I can't even drive thru the city without it. When I pointed this out that I was not plowing, just driving thru he then gave me a "safety check".
I passed it, but it was such chicken manure of him to even stop me!


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*Miki*

Yes you were lucky in Fairlawn. A company did not have a permit on there truck in Fairlawn, The cop pulled over the driver ask for permit. He said must be an office mix up. Will have office take care of it in morning. Cop said ok and set there with him in car filling out other reports for over an hour. Driver ask him what was he doing? Cop said I have been told to do this shut up. As I stated before the cop had to get in his street justice. This is a fine example of protecting and serving.

BTW Fairlawn old chief was nick lamonicas brother. The lamonica that owned the huge snow plowing and salting company. He is the largest in the Akron area.

Trust me I am the government I have come to help you.

Sincerely,
Republican coffee *****


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Long thread and I haven't read each post so forgive me if I repeat something. I see you are going to court natureboy. Good , I'd do the same. If this officer harrassed 15 other people that day(which is very likely,seeing as he was in such a bad mood) you may be able to show this in court and get all of his tickets for that shift thrown out. You'll be the hero of the day. This happened to a friend of mine over a lane change. After hearing the testimony of my friend, the judge asked for all those in court over a ticket from said officer to please stand, and then dismissed them all.


----------



## frankmachine (Dec 16, 2004)

*fight dem dang tickets*

On the back of the tickets you got there is a phone for the court house that will be handling the fine,,,call the number and request a first attendance meeting . A first attendence meeting allows you to meet with the crown where you can briefy explain what happened and he/she has the power to thrown the fines out. If that does not work take it to a trial , fight it .. insurance in ontario looks for any thing to jack your insurance rates.
This has worked for me on a driving a truck in a no truck zone.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

I hope they have paid the ticket by now,,, This post is a year old...


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

mylawn03 said:


> I just got a $500 "citation" for not having the $100 local 'plowing license' required by the city I was plowing.... Talk about B.S. :realmad:


I didn't know Detroit had anything like this?? In Flint I know of nothing like this. I wonder if this applies to sub contractors in Detroit.

All that permit is is another way to rob the working man


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

lawnmedic said:


> I hope they have paid the ticket by now,,, This post is a year old...


Didn't even notice that until you said it :waving:


----------



## Fishtank (Jan 5, 2006)

While you MAY have been in violation of the law, and MAY indeed have been guilty... it is worth your while to fight this - the judge also has the ability to interpret the law... and to interpret the intension of the law.

The Law may say it is illegal to cover the plate. The intention may be to prevent those wanting to cover the plate to prevent identification during illicit activities etc... Show plowing don't come under that generally... so the case could be ruled in your favor by the judge... Fight it.

That being said... this was back in 2004 and i read the thread and am most curious as to what the outcome was - did you get your day in court yet and if so how did it turn out?



natureboy said:


> Went out plowing last night. An officer (who must have been bored) was pulling over all plow trucks coming by. I got a ticket for not having my front plate visible over the plow, and another for not having a light shining on the rear plate. Total =$220 Cdn. I tried explaining the plow is only on while plowing so it would be ridiculous to mount the plate on the plow itself, and that the rear plate is mounted in the proper bracket on the salter, right beside the truck's tailight which lights it up just fine. Obviously a waste of breath. Any suggestions or input? I can mount a light on the rear plate but what about the front? Attaching to the trucks grill still wont do it.


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

This Thread Is Over A Year Old.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

cops man, they are sopost to be here to help, i dont know most of them around here are nice and dont give us any truioble for doing anything, not that we are ....but i dont have a front plate on my 00 350 the 8 ft fisher cant be put on wiht the plate braket installed, i dont evcen put it back on after i take the plow off i dont care its aonly a plate im not doing anythign wrong


----------

